# Tiny Bugs



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

What are these little white bugs running around on my glass? I do regular water changes but they keep appearing. They are rather fast too!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm guessing.....cyclops? I think they're rather cute ^_^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

They will be betta snacks. Sometimes plants come with shrimp stuck to them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Or seed shrimp. They're harmless, and part of the ecosystem


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

heehee seed shrimps swim like drunk bumblebees <3


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

They're yummy! I find all sorts of little critters in my tanks these days. There is a type of tiny winged creature I had in my NPT all last winter, it was actually kind of nice to see thriving insects in the dead of winter in Minnesota. Most little bugs are beneficial and make great betta snacks


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I dont have any fish in this tank just snails. As long as they are harmless i guess I wont mind. It is heavily planted so I guessed it had something to do with the plants.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

MichelleA said:


> I dont have any fish in this tank just snails. As long as they are harmless i guess I wont mind. It is heavily planted so I guessed it had something to do with the plants.


Daphnia are sign of a health aquarium. They need really good water quality to survive and reproduce.

R


----------

